# question about LED light for reef



## alanhk66 (Apr 18, 2009)

i had 15g cube tank with 12" deep, wanna keep hard softies coral, 
all i know 18w led would be enough for softie coral, 
18w+ would be enough for hard coral??
if this is the case, how many W do i need? like white led 10k+?


----------



## alanhk66 (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone knows?


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I think it's a tough question to answer because it depends on the light. If you're looking at a par38, I'm of the opinion that 18w is not enough. I ran two par38's over my 14G biocube and my sps did well.

Sean.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

You had or Still have a 15 Gallon? 

Are you upgrading?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Try like 2 watts per gallon. Remember, you can always dial down the intensity or move it farther away. 

The proof is in the pudding...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

